# Modified my Welding table



## Boswell (Oct 7, 2021)

I recently finished adding a loft to my shop and was able to check out my new Hypertherm 45XP.  My welding table is overly large for what I need so I replaced some of the rectangular tubes on one end with slats for plasma cutting. You can see where my first attempt to use the Plasma cutter to cut the welds and remove the tubes did not go so well. Plan be was that I just cut the tubes and that worked great. I love the plasma cutter.


----------

